# Bling Bling



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to see some bling around here after I saw this gloves I don't doubt there are some other crazy shiznitz around the net or even at home  

ICON BLING MOTORCYCLE GLOVES SHORT BLUE/GOLD


* Thirteen genuine 24K gold plated metal plates riveted to each hand on long cuff.
* Ten genuine 24K gold plated metal plates riveted to each hand on short cuff.
* Floating knuckle protector.
* Floating finger armor allows for maximum flexibility and comfort.
* Pittards armor-tan ceramic infused leather palm.
* Palm is water resistant and breathable.
* Riveted palm has Nomex heat resistant backing.


I can't see the point on putting pieces of gold into Motocross gloves, it's nonsense :skep: But they are just 50 bucks :eekster: 


Salu2


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Inchi vato loco, as no manches manta eres mas ñiero que la chela en bolsita ssssss, as inchi marchanta eso ni el ropavejero lo compra mantaaa

:eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Too much bling for me :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I have four letters fer ya...

*N A C O*

Black is the new Bling. Ask Darth Vader...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Aprovado por Mr. T :yesnod: :winker:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh btw they are 250 dls, not 50... :nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Funny, I felt that motocyclist wanted to be bad to the bone, but those gloves makes me feel they want to be naco to the bones....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Blingus Maximus (some are top secret prototype pics)

Tizoc, u r da shiznitzzzz!!!1!one!

new sid









prototype Squirrel Caliper Technology by Hayes









macho









slacker version of a flux









sick new long travel single crown









cletus


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I Want That Siddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I need that Sid!!! It will compliment my spokes really well!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> I need that Sid!!! It will compliment my spokes really well!!!! :thumbsup:


Nope. You need a lefty. Lefty + revos > all other weaksauce


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I need that Sid!!! It will compliment my spokes really well!!!! :thumbsup:


We can make your Flux slacker like the one on the pics... well, sooner than later all Flux's end up like that...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Leftys are a sin from god


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dunno 'bout the lefty, I'm thinking double crown but without the weight penalty, thats why I like the Sid :thumbsup: 

OTOH, I was thinking a zoke 66SL for the Flux


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dunno 'bout the lefty, I'm thinking double crown but without the weight penalty, thats why I like the Sid :thumbsup:
> 
> OTOH, I was thinking a zoke 66SL for the Flux


I know a guy in customs whom for a ridiculous amount of money can get you a "barely" used 66sl... or if you want to spend a lil more, you could get a brand new 66rc2x. Well and if you are shopping what a bout a new wheelset with REAL spokes laced to not-so-nice bulb´s and XC hope hubs (I mean, not so nice compared to kings).

Lemme know if this would work for you. ohh, my friend also told me about some magura brakes coming in soon, he will try to get a hold on them


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I know a guy in customs whom for a ridiculous amount of money can get you a "barely" used 66sl... or if you want to spend a lil more, you could get a brand new 66rc2x. Well and if you are shopping what a bout a new wheelset with REAL spokes laced to not-so-nice bulb´s and XC hope hubs (I mean, not so nice compared to kings).
> 
> Lemme know if this would work for you. ohh, my friend also told me about some magura brakes coming in soon, he will try to get a hold on them


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I know a guy in customs whom for a ridiculous amount of money can get you a "barely" used 66sl... or if you want to spend a lil more, you could get a brand new 66rc2x. Well and if you are shopping what a bout a new wheelset with REAL spokes laced to not-so-nice bulb´s and XC hope hubs (I mean, not so nice compared to kings).
> 
> Lemme know if this would work for you. ohh, my friend also told me about some magura brakes coming in soon, he will try to get a hold on them


LOL    
Im having a mental image of the guys reading this post and their faces go exactly as this:

 :skep:  :smallviolin: :cryin: rft: :incazzato: :madmax: :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> I know a guy in customs whom for a ridiculous amount of money can get you a "barely" used 66sl... or if you want to spend a lil more, you could get a brand new 66rc2x. Well and if you are shopping what a bout a new wheelset with REAL spokes laced to not-so-nice bulb´s and XC hope hubs (I mean, not so nice compared to kings).
> 
> Lemme know if this would work for you. ohh, my friend also told me about some magura brakes coming in soon, he will try to get a hold on them


You are no longer my friend...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I know a guy in customs whom for a ridiculous amount of money can get you a "barely" used 66sl... or if you want to spend a lil more, you could get a brand new 66rc2x. Well and if you are shopping what a bout a new wheelset with REAL spokes laced to not-so-nice bulb´s and XC hope hubs (I mean, not so nice compared to kings).
> 
> Lemme know if this would work for you. ohh, my friend also told me about some magura brakes coming in soon, he will try to get a hold on them


Dude... you're soo cool that we'll rename "El Muerto" on your behalf to "This Was the Place Where Rito Fell Off and Died Miserably" :incazzato:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Dude... you're soo cool that we'll rename "El Muerto" on your behalf to "This Was the Place Where Rito Fell Off and Died Miserably" :incazzato:


Amén. :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Dude... you're soo cool that we'll rename "El Muerto" on your behalf to "This Was the Place Where Rito Fell Off and Died Miserably" :incazzato:


That one is even better!!!! :lol:

You guys rock!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey mada. What about a used rc2x?? That way, you could avoid the weight-weenie air 66 and get a nice rc2x for a lower price. It is in good condition except for some scrapes it will get after falling of a cliff . If you want it, PM me so I can start to make the preparations.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The joke has officially died. 

:nono:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey mada. What about a used rc2x?? That way, you could avoid the weight-weenie air 66 and get a nice rc2x for a lower price. It is in good condition except for some scrapes it will get after falling of a cliff . If you want it, PM me so I can start to make the preparations.


Thanks 545, but I've spent too much money on the aduanas guy with the 66 , plus I blew the rest of my paycheck on a pair of semi-new goggles some guy found in ajusco


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Thanks 545, but I've spent too much money on the aduanas guy with the 66 , plus I blew the rest of my paycheck on a pair of semi-new goggles some guy found in ajusco


Be careful with those goggles, they cant handle the impact of flying roadie spokes  :madmax:

Also make sure to apply enough vaseline on your seat before every ride :thumbsup:


----------

